# Suche WinCC-Lehrer



## Lipperlandstern (21 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein kleines WinCC-Projekt im Auftrag. Es geht nur um ein paar Kurven und Archive. Ich habe vor Jahren auch mal mit WinCC V5.x gearbeitet .. ist halt lange her.

Da ich weder die Zeit noch die Lust habe mich von Anfang an damit zu beschäftigen suche ich jemand der das Projekt mit mir zusammen aufsetzt. Selbstverständlich gegen Bezahlung und am liebsten auf Rechnung.

Ich habe Version 6.2SP2 und Version 7 da. Welche sollte man nehmen ?


----------



## waldy (22 Juli 2011)

hi,
version 7 .
gruß


----------



## S7Roland (23 Juli 2011)

*Also*

Für so ein keines Projekt wuerde ich die 6.2 nehmen, aber es ist natürlich auch die Frage ob Du nur das Projekt und den Runtime lieferst, oder der Kunde auch die Möglichkeit haben soll das Projekt zu ändern etc. ?!

Vielleicht hat der Kunde ja auch schon eine Engineer Version, dann wäre es natürlich gut diese anzupassen , aber ich denke das wird dann derjenige der Dir hilft schon mit Dir erläutern.

Groetjes

S7Roland


----------



## Approx (23 Juli 2011)

S7Roland schrieb:


> Für so *ein keines Projekt* wuerde ich die 6.2 nehmen...


Kannst Du das auch begründen? Wir haben z.B. WinCC 6.2 SP3 mit einer 100k-Lizenz im Stahlwerk, weil die 64k nicht mehr ausreichte. Mit Engineeringstation, 2x2 redundante Serverpäärchen (mit ca. 20 Clients), WebServer u.v.m. Viel größer geht eigentlich nicht (meiner Meinung nach). Als ob die höhere Version auch immer für größere Projekte gut sei... Tztztz.

Approx


----------



## S7Roland (23 Juli 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Kannst Du das auch begründen? Wir haben z.B. WinCC 6.2 SP3 mit einer 100k-Lizenz im Stahlwerk, weil die 64k nicht mehr ausreichte. Mit Engineeringstation, 2x2 redundante Serverpäärchen (mit ca. 20 Clients), WebServer u.v.m. Viel größer geht eigentlich nicht (meiner Meinung nach). Als ob die höhere Version auch immer für größere Projekte gut sei... Tztztz.
> 
> Approx


 



> Ich habe Version 6.2SP2 und Version 7 da. Welche sollte man nehmen ?


 
Weil es nun die ältere Version ist und eben ein kleines Projekt, warum sollte er also die  aktuelle 7ener nehmen ? von den beiden die er hat?

Also ganz auch in Deinem Sinn 



> Als ob die höhere Version auch immer für größere Projekte gut sei...


wie ich lese


----------



## Approx (23 Juli 2011)

Hmm. Warscheinlich ein Missverständnis.
Mir ging es vielmehr darum, zu verstehen was die Projektgröße (Tags, Anzahl Rechner ect.) mit der Version 6.2 oder 7 zu tun haben soll.. 
Das ist mir nicht schlüssig. Deshalb auch meine Darstellung, daß man mit 6.2 schon richtig was anstellen kann.  

Approx


----------



## S7Roland (23 Juli 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Hmm. Warscheinlich ein Missverständnis.
> ...
> 
> Approx


 

Wahrscheinlich, da von Grösse bzw. Einzelheiten noch niemand gesprochen hatte ich hatte nur angemerkt:



> aber es ist natürlich auch die Frage ob Du nur das Projekt und den Runtime lieferst, oder der Kunde auch die Möglichkeit haben soll das Projekt zu ändern etc. ?!
> Vielleicht hat der Kunde ja auch schon eine Engineer Version, dann wäre es natürlich gut diese anzupassen :smile:, *aber ich denke das wird dann derjenige der Dir hilft schon mit Dir erläutern*.


----------



## Approx (23 Juli 2011)

S7Roland schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, da von Grösse bzw. Einzelheiten noch niemand gesprochen hatte ich hatte nur angemerkt:


 
Naja. Wenn ich ehrlich sein will, dann hast Du die Projektgröße ins Spiel gebracht: 





> Für so ein keines Projekt wuerde ich die 6.2 nehmen, aber es ist natürlich auch die Frage..


Genau diese Aussage war es ja, die mich etwas irritierte. Ist nun egal.
Wenn der TE jemanden für 6.2 oder für V7 findet, dann wird's derjenige schon richten. Übrigens waren die WinCC-Projekte auch bei V5.x schon nicht so übel... Die gute, alte NT4.0-Zeit! (hab ich gut und alt gesagt?)

Approx


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Juli 2011)

Der Kunde hat bisher garnix an Visu da. Meine Aufgabe ist es ca. 50 Analogwerte zu visualisieren und zu archivieren. 

Ich hab jetzt aber schon die Version 7SP1 installiert.


----------



## S7Roland (23 Juli 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Der Kunde hat bisher garnix an Visu da. Meine Aufgabe ist es ca. 50 Analogwerte zu visualisieren und zu archivieren.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt aber schon die Version 7SP1 installiert.


 

Ist auch OK


----------



## S7Roland (23 Juli 2011)

Approx schrieb:


> Naja. Wenn ich ehrlich sein will, dann hast Du die Projektgröße ins Spiel gebracht: ...
> Approx


 
Nein war vorher schon : 



> Ich habe ein kleines WinCC-Projekt im Auftrag.


 
Nein ich bin nicht immer so Paragraphenreiterisch *g* 

Groetjes

S7Roland


----------

